# HIIT Training, Are You Really Doing It?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Just about everyone and his mama has heard about High Intensity Interval Training, or HIIT for short. HIIT has been found to have various advantages over other forms of exercise for both fat loss and retaining muscle mass. It seems everyone has jumped on the HIIT bandwagon and regularly talk about how they do 40 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

